# 8 in 1 Survival Tool Review



## hunterp

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RUpJnlHe8o[/ame]


----------



## MrParacord

Did you try the compass without any metal around? I'm not taking up for that so called 8 in 1 survival tool but the compass was pointing at the half of the metal hardware on your compass.


----------



## hunterp

You are right. My Suunto was blocking the compass, and I actually made a note of it in the video. But, all in all, this thing is garbage.


----------



## dbass2715

The compass would imprrove withou the metal surrounding but you could also use plastic but thats my opinion


----------



## MrParacord

dbass2715 said:


> The compass would imprrove withou the metal surrounding but you could also use plastic but thats my opinion


That would be the best way instead of using metal. That way you can limit the possibility of the compass being off due to the metal hardware being so close.


----------



## hunterp

*Compass works without metal*

Yeah, the compass works without the metal.

But overall, this thing is a royal piece of ****. Do not buy


----------



## MrParacord

hunterp said:


> Yeah, the compass works without the metal.
> 
> But overall, this thing is a royal piece of ****. Do not buy


I didnt like how difficult it was to change the battery.


----------



## hunterp

Exactly, the battery was terrible. And I'm pretty sure the thing is dead now that the water has been in there for a few days.


----------



## MrParacord

hunterp said:


> Exactly, the battery was terrible. And I'm pretty sure the thing is dead now that the water has been in there for a few days.


How did water get in?


----------



## hunterp

*I did a submersion test*

I did a submersion test, its right in the video!


----------



## MrParacord

I wonder if it would have passed the water test before you opened it. 

Still it should have passed the water test after you opened it simply because one day you would have to change the battery.


----------

